# Lexus IS 220d



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm considering buying a Lexus IS 220d F-Sport, probably a 2011 or 2012 model with preferably 20 - 30k miles. Something like this.










I'm aware that Lexus are very reliable beasts, but i wanted to ask the community on here if anyone has any experience of these and if there are any known faults.

Any help or advice would be very much appreciated.

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think it's the same engine as was in my last car, an Auris SR180.

EGR valve soots like crazy if it is. Mate in work has one a little older than what you are looking at and he had an expensive repair bill off the back of it.

Plenty pokey but not all that great on the juice.

If you do buy one drop me a line I may have something of interest to you...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lexus stopped doing diesel cars as it was bringing their reliability figures down.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I had the petrol version of this from new in 2007 and my Lexus experience was not a good one to say the least

Here is a list of what I can remember for warranty I had done on my IS250 sport

• Drivers seat had a big knife mark down the back. apparently caused by the chap who took the plastic cover off seat when completing the PDI
• 1st attempt to rectify rattle problem from behind dash
• 2nd attempt to rectify rattle from behind dash
• DVD playback stopped working since 2nd attempt at fixing rattle
• DVD playback 2nd visit and Rattle 3 visit
• DVD playback and rattle 4th vist
• Sat Nav needed new ariel, stopped working
• 1st to 2nd gear notchy
• Clutch number 1
• Rattles from passenger side (glove box)
• New set of alloys due to corrosion
• 1st to 2nd gear notchy
• Clutch number 2
• Rattle from gear lever
• Heated front seats not working.
• 1st to 2nd gear notchy again
• Clutch number 3
• Rattles from behind Dash again

4th year of ownership (2011) out of warranty the clutch was on it’s way again, as so were the replacement alloys, got shut.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Avoid the IS220d and all manual versions of the IS. They aren't anywhere near as reliable as you'd expect.

The 220d seems to be a common topic on lexus owners club for problems. If you're getting one of these you need the IS250 petrol auto. One of the smoothest engine + gearbox options I've driven and no known issues with them really.

I'd take the above post with a grain of salt. It's a very rare occurrence for a Lexus to go wrong on its own. I have enough faith in Lexus that if there was a "knife mark" on a brand new car, they'd sort it out immediately if not exchange for a new vehicle.

As for the wheels, they hold up to as much neglect as any other wheels. I had an 04 RX300 for 8 years with no corrosion on the wheels and currently on a 450h with a kerbed alloy wheel for 2 years and there is no corrosion whatsoever.

The majority of Lexus owners are very satisfied as you may know, just avoid the diesel IS versions and the manual ones which are relatively unreliable

here's a link to the Lexusownersclub - most are very satisfied http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/forum/topic/78578-thinking-of-buying-is-220d-is-it-really-that-bad/


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 220d is probably the worst Lexus ever sold in this country, engine is not well matched to the car at all, it was a rush job, cobbled together for the fleet market.

Lovely car ruined by a rough and crude power plant (in this installation anyway)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys. Some definite food for thought there, especially as I was considering the manual diesel version due to the miles I do - and that appears to be the least reliable combination of engine and gearbox. 

The egr issue rings a bell as my uncle had bother with it on his Rav 4. 

I'll go have a hunt on the Lexus forum and see what's about. It'll probably me no more or less reliable than any other car (French and VAG) that I've owned, although if I can avoid stepping directly into the doo-doo, I will. 

The one thing I will say is that Lexus appear to have an excellent reputation for their customer service. 

Cooks

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cookies said:


> The egr issue rings a bell as my uncle had bother with it on his Rav 4.


I have zero skills when it comes to engines but even I managed to take the EGR off on my SR180 clean it up and put it back.

I did forget to plug the wiring back in which put the engine into limp home mode and me to fill my pants 

I cleaned it twice during ownership and was gutted how much soot built up.

How the environmentalist fairies thought EGR and DPFs where a good thing I'll never know other than lots of cars off the road broken!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree - for the first time in many years I'm tempted to get a petrol engined car. I'll probably get an equivalent petrol model for a substantially lower price but then this has to be offset by increased running costs. 

Really not impressed with the whole dpf egr thing. I wish I had my 306 d turbo back again lol. 

Cooks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

My uncle had the first generation IS200 petrol and it was avery reliable car, with good dealer service.

He traded it for a new IS220d in ca 2009 - he had little issue with it until it was out of warranty when the engine failed on the motorway (cruising at legal speed). Lexus wanted £7k to replace the engine, he haggled them down a LOT but still had to pay nearly £2k in repairs.

He sold it 6 months later and switched to BMW


As others have said check out the Lexus forums to see what owners are saying.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lexus are the best when it comes to customer service, any problems will generally be better sorted out than with any other brand


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I agree - for the first time in many years I'm tempted to get a petrol engined car. I'll probably get an equivalent petrol model for a substantially lower price but then this has to be offset by increased running costs.
> 
> Really not impressed with the whole dpf egr thing. I wish I had my 306 d turbo back again lol.
> 
> Cooks


Something else Ive just remembered!

The IS220d can be found in F-Sport trim but if I recall correctly, they'll be the pre-facelift models which don't look as nice as the one you posted. Here is the pre-facelift F-sport version:










The one you've pictured above is the IS200d which should have LED daytime running lights and a unique bodykit. Its the same engine with less power than the 220d but does a claimed 55mpg.

In real world terms, it wont reach that - maybe 40mpg on the motorway tops, the IS250 will manage 35mpg on the motorway too so not much between them really.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers Rayaan. 

I had seen the 200 and 220 versions but wasn't aware that they were the same engines in differing tunes. 

I was originally thinking about either 320d in m sport plus trim, or a c220 cdi in sport edition 125 trim. I thought the Lexus would offer something slightly out of the ordinary. 

The mpg will probably work.out similar to my exeo as I'm getting low 40s from it at the minute. The one tho g I don't really get is why the newer cars have relatively poor mpg compared to older tdi engines. My 06 Passat sport would regularly return mid to high 60 mpg on a long run. I suppose it's the drawbacks of having dpfs and egrs fitted with having eu emission regs to meet .
So , question. BMW 320d/318d m sport plus, c220 cdi edition 125, a4 s-line or Lexus is 200d f-sport?

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw, the Lexus comes with a 2 year warranty if you buy from a Lexus centre. You'll pay a premium but hopefully in return you'll have some reassurance in the event of a failure. 

Cooks


----------



## DMERRIT99 (Oct 25, 2014)

The 220d is a good car if you keep on top of the servicing ect. The main problems are the EGR valve, (cost of valve £275.03 + VAT) but is an easy job to do your self. The other main concern is the DPNR filter, these can block and from a Lexus centre would cost around £1800 to replace, however you can can get them cut open and cleaned for around £150 if you take it off yourself. Overall they are an excellent car and very comfortable for long distance driving. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Cheers Rayaan.
> 
> I had seen the 200 and 220 versions but wasn't aware that they were the same engines in differing tunes.
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't touch a Lexus with a diesel. It wasn't their best moment. A lot of the engines were entirely replaced under warranty. Can't beat a Petrol Lexus though, the other manufacturers don't come close to the smoothness of the engine and auto gearbox combo.

Out of the one's you've mentioned, i'd be going C220 CDI. My wife has the W203 model and its had a blocked intercooler pipe and DPF issues but that's it mechanically. Electrically its not been too bad, bulbs burning out and the like, not too much of a hassle.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Was speaking to a good friend on Monday about the cars and he said his brother had a Lexus is220d and had to have the engine replaced! 

I'm glad I asked now!

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Was speaking to a good friend on Monday about the cars and he said his brother had a Lexus is220d and had to have the engine replaced!
> 
> I'm glad I asked now!
> 
> Cooks


Yup, its probably the most unreliable car they've ever made, hence why they pulled it! Even their hybrids, being more technically advanced than a Diesel have had less problems and that's saying something, both in terms of Lexus diesels and also their hybrids!

In summary, for the sake of being different and the lovely smooth engine and ride, Id go for an IS250 F-sport. If diesel is a must have, it'd have to be the C220 CDI.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

go an google toyota 2ad diesel issues. same engine as the lexus

Alex


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Id go for an IS250 F-sport. If diesel is a must have, it'd have to be the C220 CDI.


I think that's the conclusion I've reached too chum. Was actually looking at the c220s earlier and there are some lovely ones out there.

Thanks for the advice!

Cooks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a c220 sport and its a very good car only negatives would be lumpy tick over.servecing isn't to bad but nerves let Mercedes do any repairs as they are soooo expensive.
Gonz.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I have a c220 sport and its a very good car only negatives would be lumpy tick over.servecing isn't to bad but nerves let Mercedes do any repairs as they are soooo expensive.
> Gonz.


Depends which dealer it is. I had a problem with mine at 70k and they took £100 which was quite surprising as it needed a few parts and was in for 2 days.

Sometimes their servicing prices are quite reasonable - was it 3 services for £500 or something like that? Dont buy wear and tear stuff from them though! They'll just exploit you


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

My Dad had a Lexus IS220d

It had rusty bonnet and wing (SHOCKING respray job by Lexus...)
Rattly gearbox/dmf - replaced new gearbox & clutch by Lexus
EGR valve coked up - replaced by Lexus
Head gasket went (common on the 220d and other cars with same engine) causing it to burn oil which caused DPF to block up. - New top end (brand new head, pistons, rods, valvetrain etc) and new DPF filter by Lexus


It was a really nice car...Mark Levinson stereo was BANGING and it had Sat nav, full cream leather etc, cooled seats etc, but it was a SE manual so 6th gear was doing about 1500rpm at 80mph . unfortunately in some traffic on the motorway he got rear ended by a van which then sandwiched him into a range rover so it was written off - my Dad now has an MY10 Octavia Vrs (Cr170 tdi) which he prefers in every way and even reckons the interior quality is better.

Wouldn't buy one personally.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Depends which dealer it is. I had a problem with mine at 70k and they took £100 which was quite surprising as it needed a few parts and was in for 2 days.
> 
> Sometimes their servicing prices are quite reasonable - was it 3 services for £500 or something like that? Dont buy wear and tear stuff from them though! They'll just exploit you


I don't find the servicing not to bad, as you say it's the wear and tear stuff that they charge you through the roof, for example......

I needed the boot struts replacing because the boot kept falling on my wife's head. Mercedes wanted £470.00. 
I purchased none Mercedes parts but bought these for £24.00 and it took me 20 seconds to replace. The stuts also came with a 24 month warranty.

Also front discs and pads needed Mercedes quoted £500.00
I bought a genuine Mercedes brakes kit which included all new shims, sensor and bolts and of course pads and discs for £200 and changed them my self.

Gonz.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

xJay1337 said:


> My Dad had a Lexus IS220d
> 
> It had rusty bonnet and wing (SHOCKING respray job by Lexus...)
> Rattly gearbox/dmf - replaced new gearbox & clutch by Lexus
> ...


Yeah those are the common issues on the 220d model. I wouldn't blame Lexus for the respray however, they use independent companies and if it was shown to them, they'd sort it out immediately.

As for comparison with the MY10 Skoda, bit unfair? The IS came out in 2005 and pretty much had the same interior bar a few trim piece changes throughout the years.

It'd be like comparing the new IS to the MY10 Skoda in which case the IS would blow it out of the water for interior quality. In fact, its probably the nicest quality interior after the new C-class. Lexus do a great job on their interiors, especially with the materials used.


----------

